

Ask HN: Feedback on a project - jayb

I've made a site for localized twitter trends: http://www.happn.in.<p>Its sole function right now is to group Twitter trends by city, display these on a page, and tweet them out to followers a few times per day.<p>HN, where would you go with this? Looking at trend histories is tempting, but I just want to tell people what's going on <i>right now</i>.<p>Writing some code to classify tweets into [music, arts, politics, etc.] also seems like a possibility...<p>Any other suggestions? Does the world even need another Twitter trending service?
======
weaksauce
That is an interesting idea. I like to see what's going on nearby. I think you
might want to geolocate based on the IP and filter only the stuff that is
nearby me. ~90% of the people are only interested in the stuff that is
happening nearby. For instance I only looked at the San Diego and Los Angeles
stuff. Of course you should be able to browse all the items if you really
wanted to. (A New Yorker who is visiting LA for instance might want to see NY
stuff.)

Another suggestion would be to offer up more than 5 items if you click on the
subsection heading.

The world does not NEED another twitter trending service but if you can do it
better than the others and differentiate yourself enough you might be
successful.

------
RossM
Like weaksauce suggested, some sort of auto-detection (although build an
override too) would be a good start. A simple addition would be to make links
clickable.

You could look into overlaying tweets onto a Google/Live Earth map (although
this would only be useful for those tweeted from a phone with geolocational
data).

~~~
jcapote
Off-topic, but twittervision.com

